# Ole Miss Spring Football



## rusty9

Hey guys, went to the Ole Miss spring game and took my camera. Pretty fun day  + record attendance for an OM spring game of 30,229. Anyway here are the pics

1 pregame drills






2 block in the game





3 catch





4 catch





5 diving catch





6 kickoff





7 kickoff





8 QB





9 QB





10 one handed catch - pregame





11 Ole Miss landsharks = QB sack





12 run





13 td run





14 td catch


----------



## pbelarge

Not only a fun game to watch, but great weather as well. :thumbup:

Nice shots


----------



## rusty9

were you there? the way you said great weather and game made it sound like you were. just wondering.


----------



## assentingsilence

Nice shots!


----------



## D-B-J

great shots!


----------



## pbelarge

rusty9 said:


> were you there? the way you said great weather and game made it sound like you were. just wondering.


 

Rusty
For a moment I felt like I was there while viewing your photos...:mrgreen:


----------



## rusty9

thanks for the comments guys

i know this isn't an action shot or is it of any photographic value, but i couldn't resist











COLONEL REB LOOK-A-LIKE FTW!


----------



## CNCO

1st - Im a Clemson fan and my inlaws are ROLL TIDE!!!!

2nd - Blind Side - Great Movie

3rd - For doing sports I just realized how important an amazing lenses can be. If you look at the GP races Long Beach Grand Prix, notice how using a 70-200mm / f 2.8 can really make your photos look astonishing. I am not knocking your photos but if you are into action sports a good lenses will really help out. The lenses you have just wont cut it. As you can tell I do not have that 2400$ lenses but I sure would love to own it.


----------

